# Strange bug



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I was treating a black walnut tree in my yard for wood ants, and a scaly grey looking bug dropped from the tree in front of me on the lawn. It was maybe 3 inches long, and the body was shaped like a tomato worm, long fat juicy leave eater type, but it appeared to almost have scales instead of soft skin. 
The thing started snapping back and forth in the lawn before I captured him, and added some leaves and twigs to the jar. It promptly turned into a cocoon
and we are all trying to figure out what it will become. This thing seemed aggressive and mean in it's caterpillar state, and if it was munching on black walnut leaves, it has to be tough, because those trees are rather tough on anything that tries to grow around them. Sorry I cant offer a picture, but maybe you guys have seen this before. I have not in 25 years of living here.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I wouldn't go to sleep next to it... :yikes:

Did you try google images and search caterpillars and try to fine a match? Just a thought...


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

If so, it is Hyalophora cecropia (Cecropia Moth larva). Sounds like your description to me.










If this was it, it a Polyphemus Moth larva (Antheraea polyphemus)










This one turns into a Luna Moth (Actias luna)

All 3 are beautiful as adult moths and appear in June for only a few nights each. They do not eat as adults, and their only purpose it to mate (and then they die). Bats love 'em all.

Steve


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

We are in the right bug family but this one was more of a slate grey, and appeared to almost have scales. It would ark itself and then "snap back" to straight to move around. I know I need to get a picture up for you all to see this one. It's like nothing I've ever seen. I was afraid this thing would bite or something, it seems rather aggressive, and let's face it, if it eats black walnut leaves it must be tough eh?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Can you ID it from any of these pictures?

Caterpillar Pictures

Steve


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Luna moth caterpillar was my guess also.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Google
catocala ilia caterpillars

https://www.google.com/search?q=cat...8IHICQ&ved=0CBwQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=713#imgdii=_


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

.....it sure sounds like his description.

BUT I have never seen a larva (caterpillar) of the underwing moth that long--biggest I've seen is 2.5 inches. I've collected all of mine (30-40 over 40 years) from oak trees, but a little research says some subspecies will feed on walnut trees.

I've never seen one "snap", and all had at least a greenish tint to them (but there are over 100 different species of Catocala found in the US). I know many varieties (color phase) of insects exist, and some with the ability to color match their surroundings. I've seen webworms snap to cool off on a hot day.

Just goes to show me that I still have lots to see and learn.

Steve


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

hitechman said:


> Can you ID it from any of these pictures?
> 
> Caterpillar Pictures
> 
> Steve


Steve,

That was a nice list of types of caterpillars, and the one I found was a "Zale" It's the very first one on the "Zale" types bugs they show. I'm fairly color blind but it still looks slate grey to me. This thing acted and wiggled like no caterpillar I've ever seen. It would be cool to know what it will transform into, I'll do some digging. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Greenbush future said:


> Steve,
> 
> That was a nice list of types of caterpillars, and the one I found was a "Zale" It's the very first one on the "Zale" types bugs they show. I'm fairly color blind but it still looks slate grey to me. This thing acted and wiggled like no caterpillar I've ever seen. It would be cool to know what it will transform into, I'll do some digging. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


There are about 40 species of Zale Moth (worldwide) and I suspect more than one species is found in Michigan.

Below is a link to some pictures of the adult Zale moths.

Zale Adult Moth Pictures

Let it hatch and see what you get!

Steve


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I know exactly what you are talking about. I have walnut trees too and found one a couple of years ago. I'll be darned if I can think of the name though . That aggressive behavior you saw was nothing more than a big show to scare off predators. They can't get ya . If I can think of what they are called, I'll let you know.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

hitechman said:


> Can you ID it from any of these pictures?
> 
> Caterpillar Pictures
> 
> Steve


Wow I missed that post, what a wonderful link.
I saved it too.
Thank you!


----------

